# Remote Coding vs On site coding



## cpccoder2008 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been coding for over 8 years including outpatient and inpatient. I was contracted a few years ago to do some back log coding basically it was ER and Clinic's that were behind and on a time frame. There was no set time limit or amount you could or could not do, the pay was $20.00 an hour and you basically did as much as you could. Of course working 8 hour days i would only do about a hour or two a night and a few on the weekends but was not going to give up all my spare time to code, after coding 40 hours a week i was pretty much drained lol. Now my kids are older and more independent and i was looking into working remotely but not sure if it's something i am ready for. I know that i have the knowledge and expirence but what worries me is the time frame. At my current job as long as you have your work done by the end of the week you are good and we've pretty much leanred how to balance yourself out where your not overwelmed if something happens and you need a day off. Also i work along side some wonderful women who help catch up if your out a day or two, I know working remotely you might not have that same option. So i guess my question is what is your take on working from home ? Is it really worth it ? I know people hear "work from home" and think work your own hours but i have been interviewed by a company who said i could only work 8-5 unless i needed to make up hours so really nothing changed from my current job.


----------

